# JOB: Freelance Assistant



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi. 

I’m now looking for a freelance assistant on a track to track basis. 

Your primary tasks will be putting together _cinematic_ synth and percussion tracks, delivered in stems so I can mix, match and remove elements as I see fit. Basically you would be providing me custom loops in a genre that I need, thus saving me the time of going through my current libraries to find something which matches the genre. 

Other tasks could include spicing up already composed tracks with synth elements. 
Work is uncredited. 

*Requirements:*
-	Good production capabilities
-	Great percussion abilities
-	Great synth programming abilities (both tonal and a-tonal)

*Bonus abilities:*
-	Guitar or Bass playing
-	Mastering abilities
-	Orchestral knowledge

*Reference styles:*
- Chemical Brothers
-	Prodigy
-	Juno Reactor
-	John Powell
-	Harry Gregson-Williams

Please send me a link or smallish (sub 10 meg) demo reels to mail[a]marcussenmusic.com , along with info about yourself and what you would charge for such services. 

Kind regards


----------



## dannthr (Sep 27, 2007)

"spicing up already composed tracks"

Do you mean like remixing or like... beat sweetening?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi.

Well for instance if I have an orchestral track which needs skittering electronics to help keep the pace


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 27, 2007)

Why don't you learn this stuff yourself Christian?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 27, 2007)

_- "Hello, I would like to hire a cello player for this solo" 
- "Well, why don't you just learn to play the Cello"?_ 

:roll: :mrgreen: 


Actually currently I _am_ doing all this stuff to the best of my ability (learn by doing). But with deadlines looming it's nice to have help with the things that slow me down the most. 

If I had all the time in the world it would be no problem. Unfortunately I don't 

Makes sense no?


----------



## midphase (Sep 27, 2007)

Can you disclose what sort of project this is? (names are not necessary)

Like is it for a film, a videogame, a TV Show?


----------



## midphase (Sep 27, 2007)

Is this what you're working on?

http://hazegame.us.ubi.com/agegate.php? ... /index.php


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Midphase.



> Is this what you're working on?
> 
> http://hazegame.us.ubi.com/agegate.php? ... /index.php



Nope, not anymore - Haze was completed a few months ago.



> Can you disclose what sort of project this is? (names are not necessary)
> 
> Like is it for a film, a videogame, a TV Show?



I mainly do videogames. 

Right now I'm doing a race game. While it still needs to be "technoish" I'm going for a more dramatic angle, rather than the standard "happy-go-lucky" techno. 8)


----------



## VonRichter (Sep 27, 2007)

Why "uncredited"?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Sep 27, 2007)

VonRichter @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> Why "uncredited"?



Because that's the way I want it. 

I dont want to bother with asking for 8 people credited if I use elements created by 8 different people. Contrubutions will be small compared than the bulk of work I will be doing in terms of composing, managing, communicating and getting the gigs in the first place. Add to that I dont want to negotiate with a publisher on making an "additional music" credit - I have other contractual fights I would rather pick. 

So that's the deal


----------

